# Holy Crap!!!!



## nhbadboy1166 (Apr 15, 2009)

This is one big a** Dat this fish is worth big big big $$$ they are very slow growers 1"-1 1/2 " a year so ill be dead or bald & grey when all mine get this big!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I hope hes in a big tank, he deserves it


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Goodness. You have a monster on your hand there. Size wise that is. Awesome fish.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I miss my dats >.<
Best fish ever.


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

what size tank is he in? I wonder how old he is. Looks VERY NICE!!!!


----------



## nhbadboy1166 (Apr 15, 2009)

Obsidian said:


> I hope hes in a big tank, he deserves it


These are not my fish I wish they were I have dats but not this big yet!!!!


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Jul 31, 2009)

wow ! yeah I wonder how old he is???


----------

